# [WLAN] Ad hoc verbindung von zwei Notebooks



## Doofkatze (17. Juli 2003)

Also ich hab mal folgende Frage wie funktioniert denn dieses 
Ad-Hoc ? Wir haben zwei noTebooks mit wlan karten beide mit dem B standard die eine unterstüzt auch noch den g standart. 
Einmal XP home und einmal Xp prof.
Kann jemand bitte son art tut schreiben wie sowas zu bewerkstelligen ist.
Danke schonmal 
mfg 
Doofkatze


----------



## madmax2600 (21. Juli 2003)

Soweit ich weiss, funktioniert das doch nur ueber den AccessPoint.

Notebook <---> AccesPoint (z.B. Router, Server) <---> Notebook

Kann aber auch falsch liegen.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Juli 2003)

nE des funktioniert schon hab rausgrkiegt mann mus bei beiden Notebooks die gleiche SSID einstellen beziehungsweise bei einem und bei anderen diese dann auswählen. 
Trotzdem danke 
mfg Doofkatze


----------

